# Yet Another Contest



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually "contest" is not the correct term, but I can't call it a lottery. I'm giving away 3 typical Panamanian style natural slingshots, similar to the one shown below (Sorry, hat not included). They will be rustic, finished only with lemon oil furniture polish and perhaps a stain, and powered by 107 rubber bands. (*Note: The lemon oil finish did not work out as planned, so the forks will be lightly varnished instead.) They may be tamarind, mahogany, ficus, or whatever happens to be in my fork buckets. My sons taught me how to make these and they are very similar to the ones they made growing up. One will go to the Americas, one to Europe, and one to Western Pacific/Asia.










Here are the rules.

Only one entry per member.
Pick a 4 digit number between 0000 and 9999. Don't pick a number that another member in your area has already picked, because exact number ties will be decided by the earliest pick. If you live in Europe and a member in Asia or the Americas already has picked the number you want, that's okay, but if another European has the number, you should pick a different one.
The winners will be the member in each geographical area (Americas, Europe, and Western Pacific/Asia) who picks closest to the actual first prize lottery number drawn on Sunday Mar 20, 2011 in the Panama National Lottery. Panama Lottery numbers can be checked at http://www.lnb.gob.pa/sitio/index.php
Winners are responsible for any duties/taxes imposed and accept the chance that the items may not get through their own country's customs.
No entries accepted after 1700 GMT Mar 20, 2011.
I'm doing this to test the Panama postal system, which does not have the best reputation in the World. Please enter only if you are willing to let me know when and in what condition it arrives, if you are a winner.

Rules clarification: The contest is open to any Slingshot Forum member anywhere, but if you do not live in one of the geographical areas listed, please choose one of them for contest purposes.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one I'll pick thanks for doing this









John UK 1833


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott US 6861


----------



## oldnslow (Feb 25, 2011)

John Canada 2764


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris USA 9999


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Africa 6789


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Gwilym UK 7968


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Dan USA 5443


----------



## mtngoat (Mar 8, 2011)

Josh USA 1313


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Philly USA 8766 Thanks Henry.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill USA 1965


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Eric Canada: 2405

Thanks Henry


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Jamie 4780


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jaybird 1939 USA


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

bunnybuster
1953 USA


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Henry!

USA: 2821


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me, you're the best Henry!

John USA 0943


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Splendid









Europe / England 1275


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Wayne 1971USA


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Grant Europe 1987


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Neil England 2010


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool idea Henry!

I'll say 347

GreyOwl

Europe - Switzerland


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome idea!!!!!
My guess is 4444
Mark US 4444


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

4583 USA


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

3971
Europa


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Kfir , Israel - middle east, so i will just say Europe cuz its really close







.

My number is 5555.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's where we stand so far. 26 entries, but no one from Western Pacific/Asia yet. Listings are ordered by number to make it easy to see if a new entry's number has been picked .

** Region Americas

BaneofSmallGame 0943 US 
mtngoat 1313 US 
Jaybird 1939 US 
bunnybuster 1953 US 
dragonmaster 1965 US 
orcrender 1971 US 
drgreen 2405 Canada 
oldnslow 2764 Canada 
The Gopher 2821 US 
Master Sling 4444 US 
Delaney 4583 US 
jmplsnt 4780 US 
Dan the Slingshot Man 5443 US 
harpersgrace 6861 US 
Archer46176 7427 US 
Philly 8766 US 
builderofstuff 9999 US

** Region Europe

GreyOwl 0347 Switzerland 
NoSugarRob 1275 England 
slingshot_sniper 1833 UK 
grant 1987 England 
hawk2009 2010 England 
Brooklyn00003 3971 England 
As8MaN 5555 Israel 
Jacktrevally 6789 UK 
Gwilym 7986 Wales


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

kyrokon
USA 8476

Thanks


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Ryan, Canada #3913


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ray USA 3867


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Deimos 9001 Belgium-Europe


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy, Europe, London 3911


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Sebi 0480

Thanks Henry


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Devan

USA 0037


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Gary USA 6963


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

USA 3811


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

USA 2115


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

USA 6731


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott USA 0228


----------



## nwmanitou (Mar 13, 2011)

USA 3006


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are the three forks which will be given away. The finish is a bit shinier than planned, but I was not satisfied with the lemon oil. The two tamarind forks were soaking it up like a sponge, so I varnished all three of them. Not to worry, there are still plenty of tool marks to retain the home-made character. The fourth, banded one, is one of my shooters and so far has no finish at all, but is included to show how the band sets will look.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I just received word that a slingshot I sent to Australia has arrived. It took almost 30 days, but it got there.

Only 3 days left.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Friedrich, Europe : 1994


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

nikk 3158


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

western pacific 3521


----------



## matthewt (Apr 17, 2010)

Matthew UK 5631


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

1199 england/europe


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are less than 4 hours left to enter. The drawing will be 1800 GMT Panama time.*

I'm surprised that there is only one entry from Western Pacific/Asia. I thought sure some of the guys from Down Under would enter.

* Panama time is a rather inexact standard that may or may not coincide with most of the world's concept of time.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope im in time, Missed this somehow.

Gib Canada - 7766


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gib said:


> Hope im in time, Missed this somehow.
> 
> Gib Canada - 7766


Yes, you are still on time. We have an hour and 50 minutes to go.Entry cutoff is 1700 GMT.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Contest is closed. I'll post the results as soon as I know them.

Henry


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope I win one I've never won anything before


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine didn't come close









congrats to the winner


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The first prize winning number is;

5273

Congratulations to the three winners, who are

Americas: Dan the Slingshot Man with 5443

Europe: As8MaN with 5555

WesternPacific/Asia: Redcard with 3521​Winners should PM me with mailing address, complete with real name, and whether you hold slingshot with right or left hand.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay i won







! thanks so much Henry.

By the way, the left 1 looks the best







..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> Yay i won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, and since you are the only winner to send me shipping information so far, you shall have it.

Hey guys, it's a 30 mile round trip and $5.50 in tolls for me to go to the Post Office, so please send me your info soonest. I want to mail all three of these at the same time.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Yay i won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, and since you are the only winner to send me shipping information so far, you shall have it.

Hey guys, it's a 30 mile round trip and $5.50 in tolls for me to go to the Post Office, so please send me your info soonest. I want to mail all three of these at the same time.
[/quote]

Woooot, thanks again, Henry







!!!!!!!


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

4744


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Longbow said:


> 4744


Sorry Longbow, the contest ended on Sunday.

I've still only heard from one winner.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

If i were you Henry i would ask for the second closest people to send their info and if the winner doesnt reply within a week just send it to the next in-line. 
Of course you could always send one to me instead


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> 4744


Sorry Longbow, the contest ended on Sunday.

I've still only heard from one winner.
[/quote]

Come on guys the sooner you send Henry details the faster you get them,if you don't want it it would be a honor for me to own one


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm only waiting to hear from Redcard on Guam. Since there is a fair chance he may be in the military and a bit busy right now, I'm going to give him a fair chance. The other two will go out tomorrow.

Henry



slingshot_sniper said:


> 4744


Sorry Longbow, the contest ended on Sunday.

I've still only heard from one winner.
[/quote]

Come on guys the sooner you send Henry details the faster you get them,if you don't want it it would be a honor for me to own one









[/quote]


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

If no one replies I'm more than happy to send you my details lol


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

So happy that I won. Thanks so much.Dan


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Dan the Slingshot Man!!

That's great. You will put it to good use!!


----------

